# chicago antenna installer



## gbez (Jan 30, 2004)

i live west of chicago, and am confident I could find a good antenna through antennas direct or sold signal. what i don't know is how to find an antenna installer - my roof is way to high to do myself, and i dont have the tools/ inclination to test for signal. rotation, etc. 

any recommendations or even recommendations on where to look? winegards recommended installers were all dead ends.

thanks


----------



## memory (Nov 12, 2006)

If it is to get HD channels and ya live in the city I have seen several people who have powered antennas above there tv or somewhere and they are like 3 foot bars that are powered and usually work great


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

gbez said:


> i live west of chicago, and am confident I could find a good antenna through antennas direct or sold signal. what i don't know is how to find an antenna installer - my roof is way to high to do myself, and i dont have the tools/ inclination to test for signal. rotation, etc.
> 
> any recommendations or even recommendations on where to look? winegards recommended installers were all dead ends.
> 
> thanks


Try the yellow pages iin your phone book. For starters, look in the TV Sales & Service category. It's usually hard to find an "Antenna Installation" category. Not knowing your locale, I can't give you specifics.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

gbez said:


> i live west of chicago, and am confident I could find a good antenna through antennas direct or sold signal. what i don't know is how to find an antenna installer - my roof is way to high to do myself, and i dont have the tools/ inclination to test for signal. rotation, etc.
> 
> any recommendations or even recommendations on where to look? winegards recommended installers were all dead ends.
> 
> thanks


Call Barretts at 630-462-7400 and ask for Amanda,they put up mine and did an excellent job.Tell her Dan from Villa Park recommended them.


----------

